
Researchers Crack the Brain's Facial Recognition Code - svedlin
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-we-save-face-researchers-crack-the-brains-facial-recognition-code/
======
svedlin
Paper:
[http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(17)30538-X](http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674\(17\)30538-X)

"Facial images can be linearly reconstructed using responses of ∼200 face
cells."

------
PatrickAuld
You can calculate lots of interesting things about a face based on this.
Including generating a face that people will remember very well because of
unique features or one that is hard to recognize.

The optimizations our minds have found for such complex tasks are amazing.

------
kaimingtao
That looks like CNN algorithm right?

